# Leather Knife Roll



## nicolemichele (Aug 13, 2016)

Hello!

Ive been trying to find answers around Google and such but I had no luck, until I found this forum! Ive basically been trying to find a really nice knife roll for my boyfriends birthday which is coming up in october. He's about to get a promotion at work and for his birthday and as a little congradulatory gift, I want to get him a sweet knife roll. He found and showed me one once that was brown leather with stamp of a pig with the different types of cuts. For the life of me I can't remember where he found that and was curious if anyone knew where I could get something similar? It also has to be pretty sturdy. I would love any suggestions or ideas. Once I started doing some online shopping i realized i had no idea what to look for or what companies would make a decent product. Please help! I want to surprise my boyfriend and after all his hard work he deserves a little something 

Thank you!


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

There are two I would recommend one is the Jende Knife Roll which you can read about here: 
[thread="81337"]Jende Leather Knife Roll Amazing [/thread]
The other is the Savage Supply Co. Rocco Knife Roll
[product="27548"]Savage Supply Co Rocco Knife Roll [/product]


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

@nicolemichele welcome to cheftalk. The exact one you're looking for with the pig butcher cuts is like $900 here http://linnykenney.com/chef-rolls/

I use a an ultimate edge bag, it's not as bling. However, it carries a lot more stuff and takes up half the space when you open it. It's also the only bag that fits cleavers and long slicers, a benriner mandolin, and other stuff in the pockets easily. 
[product="27402"]The Ultimate Edge 2001 Edor Deluxe Chef Knife Case Black [/product]
If you're set on leather, and it is a way cooler looking gift, maybe this one?

https://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/collections/knife-cases-bags/products/leather-knife-bag-brown


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

I also would recommend the [product="27029"]Chef Pak Edge [/product] it has solid reviews from the ChefTalk community.
[product="27029"]Chef Pak Edge [/product]


----------



## nicolemichele (Aug 13, 2016)

Wow! Both of these are awesome and I am sure my boyfriend will feel the same. Thank you so much!


----------



## abrolly (Jun 9, 2017)

Hi 

Don't by Savage Supply Co bags....I did this mistake 3 months ago and it starts to get turns.... I raised claim to customer claim without any answer.... Just stay away if you wish to save your money !

Arnaud


----------

